# Lo mejor está por llegar



## daalsa

Hola, por favor, podrían decirme cómo expresar de la mejor manera ésta frase:
Lo mejor está por llegar.
Está bien dicho "El millor està per arribar"
Muchas Gracias y Feliz Año.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

¿Qué es lo que está por llegar? Es que no sé si diría esa frase... me suena mejor decir "Doncs no has vist el millor" o "Encara no has vist el millor"... no estoy segura... 

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Doncs no has vist el millor
Encara no has vist el millor (o el bo i millor)
Encara no has vist la millor part
Falta la millor part....
Força opcions, depèn del context que tinguis. Si l'escrius, potser trobarem més solucions.

Salutacions i Bon any a tots,
X:


----------



## daalsa

Hola Mei, lo que deseo es expresar optimismo. No es que vaya a llegar algo en particular, sino que algo bueno va a suceder: Lo mejor está por llegar.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mei

daalsa said:


> Hola Mei, lo que deseo es expresar optimismo. No es que vaya a llegar algo en particular, sino que algo bueno va a suceder: Lo mejor está por llegar.
> Muchas gracias!



Mira, cualquiera de las opciones de Xerinola funcionaría,  qué maja es esta chica! 

Salut jovent! (i Bon any!!)

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola a totes!

Y no os suena bien "El millor (encara) està per arribar"? O "el millor (encara) està per venir"?

Ahora me hacéis dudar... ¿Por qué no os suena bien?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola a totes!
> 
> Y no os suena bien "El millor (encara) està per arribar"? O "el millor (encara) està per venir"?
> 
> Ahora me hacéis dudar... ¿Por qué no os suena bien?



Ay, chica, no sé...  me gustan más las opciones que ha dado Xerinola. 

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Mmmmm...no me suena mal pero lo he puesto para que no fuera una traducción demasiado literal. 
De todas formas, me parecen todas correctas.
Bon any reines!
X:


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !



> Y no os suena bien "El millor (encara) està per arribar"? O "el millor (encara) està per venir"?
> 
> Ahora me hacéis dudar... ¿Por qué no os suena bien?


 
Pues a mí me suena muy bien ! *"el millor està per arribar / venir!"*

Está bien no buscar una traducción que suene muy literal, pero a veces hay expresiones correctas que, simplemente, _suenan a _traducción literal !  

Bon Any a tothom !!!!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Un añadido: Según el DIEC:

"*Arribar:* Esdevenir-se, tenir lloc." (o sea: suceder, tener lugar). Así que creo que se puede utilizar con toda tranquilidad.

También os remito a esta página de la UPC donde podeis comprobar que "estar per + infinitiu"...

- Es *incorrecto* cuando se trata de estar a favor o en contra de algo.
- Es *correcto* cuando significa estar pendiente de hacer algo o estar a punto de hacer algo.

Salud / Salut !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
No, a ver, que es correcto ya lo sabíamos, se trataba sólo de que algunas nos suenan mejor que otras. Será una cuestión de uso...

Saludos y Feliz Año,
X:


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !!

Claro, claro, pero creí que a daalsa i a betu, después de todo, _también_ les gustará saberlo. Mira que las tenemos "_aturullás_"(*) !!    

Salut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(*) _Aturullás_ -> Fam. Aturulladas: Confundidas, turbadas hasta el punto de no saber qué hacer o decir. (Que después no me riñan por maltratar el idioma).


----------



## RIU

Hola a tothom, 

Les opcions de Xerinola les veig per a un tema en particular, mentre que les de Betu més encarades a la vida en general.

Salut, per que si sou aquí es que no us va tocar la loteria... 

RIU


----------



## DeBarcelona

*10* *estar per* Una cosa que hom ha deixat de fer, ésser imminent que s'esdevingui, tenir el propòsit de fer-la. _La carn encara està per coure. El tren està per arribar. Estic per dir-li-ho._ 

"El millor està per arribar" suposo que deu estar bé. Almenys agramatical no ho és.

Potser t'agradarà més "El millor encara ha d'arribar".


----------

